# Have you heard of Zuum Craft???



## george7806 (Sep 11, 2008)

First of all I'd like to say hi to everyone since I'm new here.
I've been recently contacted by the manufacturer to review this new electric scooter called ZuumCraft.http://www.zuumcraft.com I don't have the full specs. but it has a 1000w brushless DC motor and a 24V Lithium-Ion battery pack.It has a range of 20 miles and can go up to 30 MPH (verified) It also has a lean to steer (LTS) sytem, and weighs about 68 lbs. Check it out and tell me what you think of this concept. Thanks


----------



## JohninCR (May 6, 2008)

What I think of it?

I find it insulting when someone trying to sell me something, pretends that they aren't. "Do they really think I'm stupid enough not to see right through it". If advertising a new product is permitted on this forum, just come right out and say "We just came out with a great new EV called the ..........."

I absolutely hate when the price isn't listed. If you're so embarrassed by the price that you hide it, then guess what, it's too high. If it's well below $300, you'll probably sell many. If not, then good luck.

Regarding the vehicle itself. It looks like it might be fun. I question stability at speed and don't see anything above about 10mph in the clips. If it goes 30, let's see someone maneuvering at that speed. It's probably terrifying, but I guess some are into that kind of thing.

You asked.

John


----------



## george7806 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi John!

To be honest, I'm not trying to sell you anything. I have no affiliation with the company at all.A friend of mine was asked to to invest in the company, and after a long discussion we still couldn't agree if it was a good idea to to do it or not.I'm not embarrassed about the selling price...they are plan to sell it for $2000 which in my opinion is way high.My intention of coming to this forum is, that I've been visiting this website for a while (as I've always been interested in EV's) and I thought that I could seek advice from people with a lot more experience on this subject, than I do.So no one was trying to insult you, just asked for an honest opinion. Thanks


----------



## JohninCR (May 6, 2008)

George,

I apologize if your post was legitimate. You maybe not be embarrassed by the price, but they are. Like the Segway it can never enjoy its true potential in popularity until the price decreases quite significantly.

John


----------



## george7806 (Sep 11, 2008)

Don't worry about it...I can see why it would look like an advertisement.I think the concept is interesting, but it seems like it's more of a cool gadget, than a new mean of mass transportation.And to spend this $$$ on a cool gadget, is something only a few can afford.As far as the Segway, It seemed like a revolutionary idea, but I believe they could've found a way to produce them cheaper.Thanks for your opinion though, I appreciate it!


----------

